# The Nicholson Fox-Pitt rivalry



## Dusty85 (6 May 2013)

So I'm curious; I've never knew AN and WFP didn't get on! During an interview AN was very open about the fact that they didn't get on 'at all'!! 

So what's the history? I'm intrigued as to what caused them to fall out!


----------



## SusieT (6 May 2013)

Well AN is now a couple with  WFPs first wife...


----------



## slumdog (6 May 2013)

AN 'grand slammed' WFP's now-ex-wife before she was his ex-wife


----------



## Dusty85 (6 May 2013)

Oooooooo! Very Jilly Cooper! 

AN seems to be a bit of a lothario! Didn't Pippa funnell nearly separate from William because she was having an affair with him?!?


----------



## PorkChop (6 May 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			AN seems to be a bit of a lothario! Didn't Pippa funnell nearly separate from William because she was having an affair with him?!?
		
Click to expand...

No definitely not.


----------



## Dusty85 (6 May 2013)

Really?!


----------



## armchair_rider (6 May 2013)

PF and WF did nearly separate but I don't think there was anyone else involved, not according to Pippa's book anyway.

Not sure if AN has had any other liasons although in should be pointed out that he was married when he had the affair with WFP's wife.

On a related subject, have the Hoys split up or am I imagining having heard that somewhere?


----------



## millieb (6 May 2013)

Well Andrew and Wiggy (then Fox-Pitt) got together when she was still married to William. Not surprised William was slightly unimpressed. I so hope he wipes the floor today and wins....much more of a gent than Andrew.


----------



## millieb (6 May 2013)

The Hoys have split and the Fredericks have too. Clayton had a roving eye one too many times....!!! It all happens with these horsey folk.


----------



## mattydog (6 May 2013)

It's all that skin tight lycra!!


----------



## armchair_rider (6 May 2013)

Not surprising marriages don't last in some ways, must be hard living with, working with and competing against someone


----------



## TarrSteps (6 May 2013)

I always find these threads very interesting - the 'information' on how people behave and are in private rarely seems to match up to more informed first person reports.


----------



## Rowreach (6 May 2013)

Distasteful comments for an open thread imo


----------



## Dusty85 (6 May 2013)

Apologies if I have offended anybody with this thread- I was merely curious into the history behind their rivalry.


----------



## millieb (6 May 2013)

I agree, if I have offended anyone then I apologise but I was just answering a question that wasn't posed by me...anyway, William was very vocal in his autobiography about what went down all those years ago!!


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2013)

Couldn't care less what AN rides other than his horses - he's phenomenal to watch on the horses and that's good enough for me


----------



## philamena (6 May 2013)

Nothing controversial in asking why or getting the explanation of the affair - it's all out in the open, not least in WFP's book...  

But would resist judging who's in the right or wrong cus what do we know?! 

Though I think if we looked at the divorce / affair / whatever statistics, we'd find nothing remarkable in how many marriages do or don't survive in horsey circles in comparison to couples in general, and there are no doubt lots of real life reasons why things happen just like with everyone else.


----------



## Rowreach (6 May 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			Apologies if I have offended anybody with this thread- I was merely curious into the history behind their rivalry.
		
Click to expand...

No it wasn't your thread that's the problem, you just asked a question   but some of the replies are tittle tattle bordering on libel and better reserved for a private conversation if people really have to gossip.


----------



## Dusty85 (6 May 2013)

I agree- I don't think any of us are in the wrong- the information is out there on the web for all to see. 
And yes- I don't particularly care about people's private business- but with them talking about it this morning I had no idea what had started the rivalry!


----------



## Marydoll (6 May 2013)

I hadnt realised Clayton and Lucinda Fredericks had split, thats such a shame i thought they seemed a well gelled team  very sad


----------



## millieb (6 May 2013)

Well the rivalry of those two, makes Badminton a nail biting finish....who will win or will the brilliant Michael Jung take the top spot?


----------



## Dusty85 (6 May 2013)

I'm hoping WFP wins.... (And I hasten to add that was my opinion before this thread!) 

Although MJ just seems too good and too much of a cool cookie!


----------



## millieb (6 May 2013)

Michael Jung is such a professional (I mean they all are obviously!!) but he's seems so polished, competes at top level in SJ and dressage and his horse is brilliant in all 3 phases....amazing to watch.


----------



## popsdosh (6 May 2013)

Just remember none of MJs horses have ever dropped a pole SJ at senior level in championships as far as I know!


----------



## millieb (6 May 2013)

That's amazing. I think he'll do it!! Wish I could say the same thing when I used to event!!


----------



## Marydoll (6 May 2013)

I think Jung might do it as well, hes up there with Nicholson and fox pitt as a trio of cool as cucumber riders


----------



## Marydoll (6 May 2013)

I love this horse


----------



## millieb (6 May 2013)

Or there's Jock Paget who could snatch the spoils?! I actually couldn't call it personally but there's a load of £££££'s and kudos on offer!!!


----------



## armchair_rider (6 May 2013)

Marydoll said:



			I love this horse
		
Click to expand...

Steffano also looking rather handsome

I can see Jock snatching it, less pressure on his than the other 3 and i don't think the winner will come from outside the top 4


----------



## millieb (6 May 2013)

Can you imagine the pressure..? I'm glad I'm sitting at home and not riding there....


----------



## Marydoll (6 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			Steffano also looking rather handsome

I can see Jock snatching it, less pressure on his than the other 3 and i don't think the winner will come from outside the top 4
		
Click to expand...

You got there just before me, a wee tussle in the hay with him wouldnt go amiss


----------



## millieb (6 May 2013)

He's def easy on the eye....


----------



## Marydoll (6 May 2013)

Well ridden Andrew


----------



## slumdog (6 May 2013)

How tall is WFP? He always makes everything he rides look about 13.2!


----------



## millieb (6 May 2013)

Aaaaaargh!! Tension....


----------



## Dusty85 (6 May 2013)

What an unfortunate pole!!! Congrats JP


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			Stefano also looking rather handsome
		
Click to expand...

Wins my prize for "best dressed" at MMBHT


----------



## onemoretime (6 May 2013)

mattydog said:



			It's all that skin tight lycra!! 

Click to expand...

and all that straw about!!!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2013)

Marydoll said:



			I hadnt realised Clayton and Lucinda Fredericks had split, thats such a shame i thought they seemed a well gelled team  very sad
		
Click to expand...

Have they actually said they're spliting?

I read that they have changed their stud business from Team Fredericks to Lucinda Fredericks as he will be abroad coaching the USA, but that they were still together and she will continue to ride for Australia...


----------



## TarrSteps (6 May 2013)

He does not coach the Americans. . . .


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2013)

TarrSteps said:



			He does not coach the Americans. . . .

Click to expand...

Really?  thought I'd read on HH news this week he'd gone to Florida for that?


----------



## TarrSteps (6 May 2013)

He lives in Florida. He does not coach the Americans.


----------



## kirstyhen (6 May 2013)

Honey08 said:



			Really?  thought I'd read on HH news this week he'd gone to Florida for that?
		
Click to expand...

He coaches the Canadian team, you can tell them apart from Americans 'cos they talk funny...


----------



## teapot (6 May 2013)

kirstyhen said:



			He coaches the Canadian team, you can tell them apart from Americans 'cos they talk funny... 

Click to expand...

And have this weird maple leaf on everything


----------



## kirstyhen (6 May 2013)

teapot said:



			And have this weird maple leaf on everything  

Click to expand...

And have an unnerving love of violent sports... My kind of people! Lacrosse players...


----------



## FinalFurlong (6 May 2013)

Aw I was just watching team fredricks as well!!!

I've read Fox Pitt's book and he sure doesn't keep it quite in there (OMG imagine if AN wrote a book!). Think a lot was said by how AN was revving the crowds up today. 

Well done to Jock Paget as well, didn't expect Sam to have a fene down though MJ sure was a good sportsman about it! Points to him


----------



## TarrSteps (6 May 2013)

Pfft. We don't talk funny, we sound like the Americans you see on tv!


----------



## madmav (6 May 2013)

I know it's people's lives and one should not trivialise them, but it did add a tantalising dimension to the competition. WFP was the exemplary gent throughout. AN was like a sinister bad guy. Jung was the perfect sportsman. And as for young Jock, stealing the show from all of them.... Fabulous. Jilly Cooper must be furious she didn't make this all up. And, apart from all of the behind the scenes antics, just love, love watching them ride. So talented.


----------



## Maesfen (6 May 2013)

Great result.  Have to admit to being glad that Andrew only lost it on the others' marks and not by faults of his own.

BTW, it's been that long now that WFP and Alice have had several children; how long does he (WFP) want to hold this grudge for, it smacks of spoilt schoolboy to me?


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2013)

kirstyhen said:



			He coaches the Canadian team, you can tell them apart from Americans 'cos they talk funny... 

Click to expand...

Oh thanks!

Florida seems a strange base to train Canadians!

ps.  I get the differences.  I fly to the states and Canada many times a year.


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2013)

kirstyhen said:



			And have an unnerving love of violent sports... My kind of people! Lacrosse players... 

Click to expand...

mmm, lots of very violent sports and mounties...  Why haven't I emigrated to Canada yet??


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2013)

madmav said:



			I know it's people's lives and one should not trivialise them, but it did add a tantalising dimension to the competition. WFP was the exemplary gent throughout. AN was like a sinister bad guy. Jung was the perfect sportsman. And as for young Jock, stealing the show from all of them.... Fabulous. Jilly Cooper must be furious she didn't make this all up. And, apart from all of the behind the scenes antics, just love, love watching them ride. So talented.
		
Click to expand...

A few minor tweaks and I might send it off as a screenplay for 2015's blockbuster


----------



## Maesfen (6 May 2013)

madmav said:



			I know it's people's lives and one should not trivialise them, but it did add a tantalising dimension to the competition. WFP was the exemplary gent throughout. AN was like a sinister bad guy. Jung was the perfect sportsman. And as for young Jock, stealing the show from all of them.... Fabulous. Jilly Cooper must be furious she didn't make this all up. And, apart from all of the behind the scenes antics, just love, love watching them ride. So talented.
		
Click to expand...

Fiona Walker's Kiss and Tell wasn't far off the mark!


----------



## armchair_rider (6 May 2013)

teapot said:



			And have this weird maple leaf on everything  

Click to expand...




kirstyhen said:



			And have an unnerving love of violent sports... My kind of people! Lacrosse players... 

Click to expand...


The people across the road from us are Canadians. They have Canadian flag bunting (sadly not out at the moment) and a lacrosse net in the back garden.

I'd guess some of the Canadians do train in Florida, a lot of the top US riders seem to winter down there


----------



## Dusty85 (6 May 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Great result.  Have to admit to being glad that Andrew only lost it on the others' marks and not by faults of his own.

BTW, it's been that long now that WFP and Alice have had several children; how long does he (WFP) want to hold this grudge for, it smacks of spoilt schoolboy to me?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't really think it came across like that though. Out of AN and WFP I thought it was AN that was the one who couldnt let it go, he seems to be more antagonistic about it, saying that they 'didnt get on at all' and revving the crowds up to make it more difficult for WFP. I actually thought WFP handled it in a very gentlemanly like manner. (especially considering he's the one who seems to have been wronged).


----------



## TheMule (6 May 2013)

AN just has a sense of humour and WFP did precisely the same thing to him as he finished xc- he cantered right back around revving the crowd up when he could see Nereo was getting round up.

I think it's all pretty funny!!


----------



## madmav (6 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			A few minor tweaks and I might send it off as a screenplay for 2015's blockbuster 

Click to expand...

Oi! That's my pitch you're stealing!


----------



## oldvic (7 May 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			I didn't really think it came across like that though. Out of AN and WFP I thought it was AN that was the one who couldnt let it go, he seems to be more antagonistic about it, saying that they 'didnt get on at all' and revving the crowds up to make it more difficult for WFP. I actually thought WFP handled it in a very gentlemanly like manner. (especially considering he's the one who seems to have been wronged).
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid you thought wrong! William won't let it go either. I wonder where Andrew got the idea of revving the crowd up! Perhaps he thought that's how gentlemen behave?!!


----------



## Marydoll (7 May 2013)

Honey08 said:



			Have they actually said they're spliting?

I read that they have changed their stud business from Team Fredericks to Lucinda Fredericks as he will be abroad coaching the USA, but that they were still together and she will continue to ride for Australia...
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea tbh, i read it further back in the thread that they had, and thought it a bit sad


----------



## Foxford (7 May 2013)

I'm sure I remember seeing the news about the Fredericks on the H&H home page? Very sad when any marriage breaks down - hence I can understand the lasting rivalry of WFP & AN. Not sure I could forgive and forget if that happened to me.


----------



## Daffodil (7 May 2013)

Agree with Dusty.   Fail to see what AN is being so bitchy about.  WFP was, is and has always behaved as a gentleman.   However in all this, I bet Alice F-P is wishing everyone would just shut up!


----------



## TableDancer (7 May 2013)

oldvic said:



			I'm afraid you thought wrong! William won't let it go either. I wonder where Andrew got the idea of revving the crowd up! Perhaps he thought that's how gentlemen behave?!!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha exactly  I actually really like both men, but Andrew is very funny in his dry, wry way  I thought it was a wonderful climax, and I'm delighted to see a new face at the top of the leader board. Michael took his disappointment with great grace, as did the two Grand Slam contenders. IMHO Andrew is riding better than he ever has, and perhaps more importantly has the best string of top class horses he has ever assembled (led by Quimbo who, sticking my neck out, I think will emerge as the top event horse in the world over the next year or so); I see no reason why he, or indeed William, may not put himself in a position to have another tilt at the Grand Slam in the next year or so. Fantastic Badminton, roll on Burghley  

ETA: By the way, miniTD was doing work experience with the TV company covering Badminton for the BBC and spent most of Sunday helping 
Claire Balding; she reports that her absolute favourite rider of the day was Stefano who was charming, humble, loved his horse and was hot enough to sizzle


----------



## TarrSteps (7 May 2013)

What TD said.   Two wrongs may not make a right but they are both big boys!

Now crazy jealous of MiniTD!


----------

